# Married Arkansas art teacher having sex with four of her students



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

How her husband could stay after this is beyond me. No kids. Still young. Kick her to the curb.

____________________________________

Arkansas art teacher, 26, accused of having sex with four of her students - including two on the same night - will NOT face prison time


*Jessie Lorene Goline, 26, pleaded guilty to sexual indecency with a child on Tuesday and was sentenced to three and a half years of probation 

She will also have to register as a sex offender 

She was arrested in September for allegedly having sex with four pupils, including two on the same night

The former art teacher would invite pupils to her home for intercourse after seducing them with sext messages * 

By Dailymail.com Reporter

Published: 18:20 EDT, 29 March 2018 | Updated: 01:46 EDT, 30 March 2018 

A married Arkansas art teacher will not face time behind bars despite being accused of having sex with four of her pupils, including two on the very same day.

Jessie Lorene Goline, 26, seduced her students via sext messages and would take them to her apartment for intercourse. 

On Tuesday she was sentenced to serve 42 months of probation for inappropriate relationships with four students while she taught at Marked Tree High School.

The former art teacher allegedly had sex with three students enrolled in the Marked Tree School District and another from East Poinsett County School District.

One of those students was underage.

She claimed that she believed all of the students were 18 but only later learned one was 'way younger than what he had told her', according to the NY Post.

The inappropriate relationships unfolded from January to April 2016, when Goline would invite students to her Jonesboro apartment for sex.

In one rendezvous she reportedly drove home with a student from her class then brought him back to school after sex.

Speaking the authorities, the students revealed that the teacher had sex with one student the same day she took another to her apartment.

A victim speaking to authorities at the high school said Goline noted 'how good he looked in class', according to Arkansas Online.

he teacher also reportedly sent the student a photo of herself wearing a thong underwear. 

She was arrested September 2017 when the principal learned of her relations. 

When confronted by Principal Matt Wright Goline replied, 'I’m not going to lose my husband,' according to WSFA12. 

When he asked if she did anything inappropriate she admitted 'We had sex'.

On Tuesday she agreed to plea guilty to sexual indecency with a child charges and will face three and a half years of probation.

She will also have to register as a sex offender.

She was placed on leave at Marked Tree High School last May.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

This is is a travesty. If this was a male teacher, I expect he would be facing much worse consequences. Oh, this burns me up! She should be thrown in prison!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> This is is a travesty. If this was a male teacher, I expect he would be facing much worse consequences. Oh, this burns me up! She should be thrown in prison!


How her Bh can stay after that kind of public humiliation is baffling. Want to hear the best part? Another story stated they met in bible study!! SMH.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Eh... she was probably just having an “OMG I can’t lose my husband” moment out loud. Can’t see how any self-respecting guy would do anything BUT kick her to the curb.

Or maybe he was into it. Maybe he even encouraged it. Lots of pathetic cucks out there these days.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... she was probably just having an “OMG I can’t lose my husband” moment out loud. Can’t see how any self-respecting guy would do anything BUT kick her to the curb.
> 
> Or maybe he was into it. Maybe he even encouraged it. Lots of pathetic cucks out there these days.


When caught she did say "im not going to lose my husband" She makes some bible study partner. lol


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

She should have paid more attention in Bible study. 

Maybe she was in Bible to find a gullible man who wasn't aware that wolves often infiltrate the sheep.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> When caught she did say "im not going to lose my husband" She makes some bible study partner. lol


Sounds like it was either an outwardly-defiant declaration (see aforementioned **** comment) or something inspired by panic. No way to tell by context alone.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Sounds like it was either an outwardly-defiant declaration (see aforementioned **** comment) or something inspired by panic. No way to tell by context alone.


Either way he should dump her. She is too damaged to stay married to.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> She should have paid more attention in Bible study.
> 
> Maybe she was in Bible to find a gullible man who wasn't aware that wolves often infiltrate the sheep.


I hope this guy is strong enough to dump her NOW while he is young and has no kids with her. Who wants to spend the rest of their lives married to a registered sex offender. She is too much trouble.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe her husband was in on it and got a kick out of it! Maybe that's why she seemed so sure! Else how could he have not noticed the comings and goings!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You'd have to have a crippling case of doormatitus or be incredibly codependent to stay with that.

Seen a few of them come by here.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Maybe her husband was in on it and got a kick out of it! Maybe that's why she seemed so sure! Else how could he have not noticed the comings and goings!


Possible but she is a school teacher and I'm sure if he has a regular job she has a few hours before he gets home. Lots of time for cheating.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> You'd have to have a crippling case of doormatitus or be incredibly codependent to stay with that.
> 
> Seen a few of them come by here.


If he was not in on it and he stays - man he needs to do a self-inventory.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Either way he should dump her. She is too damaged to stay married to.


She’s too ****ed up for any kind of relationship that doesn’t involve all parties involved neurotically humping randos like a room full of German Shepherds each chewing on their favorite squeaky balls.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> She’s too ****ed up for any kind of relationship that doesn’t involve all parties involved neurotically humping randos like a room full of German Shepherds each chewing on their favorite squeaky balls.


She does seem extremely damaged. From bible study to this ****.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> She does seem extremely damaged. From bible study to this sh!t.


Someone’s involvement in church, Bible study, or whatever doesn’t really mean **** with respect to his or her capacity for selfishness, betrayal, deception, etc.

Some of the absolute worse people you’ll ever meet sit in church pews 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Someone’s involvement in church, Bible study, or whatever doesn’t really mean **** with respect to his or her capacity for selfishness, betrayal, deception, etc.
> 
> Some of the absolute worse people you’ll ever meet sit in church pews 2-3 times per week.


Agree 100%. Also I find the "conversion" many experience after getting caught hard to believe as well.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Someone’s involvement in church, Bible study, or whatever doesn’t really mean **** with respect to his or her capacity for selfishness, betrayal, deception, etc.
> 
> Some of the absolute worse people you’ll ever meet sit in church pews 2-3 times per week.


A few years ago, in a neighboring town, it was exposed that half the church choir were swapping wives. I don't know how the hell they thought they could keep in secret.

In short, one of the hubby's fell for one of the other women. His wife blew up the whole thing

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

BradWesley2 said:


> A few years ago, in a neighboring town, it was exposed that half the church choir were swapping wives. I don't know how the hell they thought they could keep in secret.
> 
> In short, one of the hubby's fell for one of the other women. His wife blew up the whole thing
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does.


Wow...why even bother singing int he choir? How did they even live with themselves? Did the pastor know?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Someone’s involvement in church, Bible study, or whatever doesn’t really mean **** with respect to his or her capacity for selfishness, betrayal, deception, etc.
> 
> Some of the absolute worse people you’ll ever meet sit in church pews 2-3 times per week.


If people were actually following Jesus, this would not be the case, but sorry to say I agree with you. I'm a Christian who has attended church my entire life. People often go to church to feel good about themselves and call themselves Christians without repentance. It is rare to even hear the word "repentance" spoken in many churches these days.

Some people use the church as a cover for their nefarious activities or they go into a church with the express purpose of using people to their advantage.

I shouldn't have even started on this... Ugh!


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Wow...why even bother singing int he choir? How did they even live with themselves? Did the pastor know?


The pastor had no knowledge, until it came to light. The would travel to a motel far away from their hometown. They would even bring food and drinks to the rooms. 

I guess it gives new meaning to a church pot luck dinner!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> If people were actually following Jesus, this would not be the case, but sorry to say I agree with you. I'm a Christian who has attended church my entire life. People often go to church to feel good about themselves and call themselves Christians without repentance. It is rare to even hear the word "repentance" spoken in many churches these days.
> 
> Some people use the church as a cover for their nefarious activities or they go into a church with the express purpose of using people to their advantage.
> 
> I shouldn't have even started on this... Ugh!


Jessie Goline: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

She read her bible but didnt really take it too seriously it would seem.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Jessie Goline: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> She read her bible but didnt really take it too seriously it would seem.


According to the article, she didn't understand it and it seems that the others in her Bible study didn't either. James 2:24 is not difficult to understand. Maybe she should read Jeremiah or Isaiah. That might give her pause regarding her vile works.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> According to the article, she didn't understand it and it seems that the others in her Bible study didn't either. James 2:24 is not difficult to understand. Maybe she should read Jeremiah or Isaiah. That might give her pause regarding her vile works.


I would not be shocked if she had a checkered past and trolled the church for a "nice partner" we have seen that scenario a million times before.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BradWesley2 said:


> The pastor had no knowledge, until it came to light. The would travel to a motel far away from their hometown. They would even bring food and drinks to the rooms.
> 
> I guess it gives new meaning to a church pot luck dinner!


Dude I just spit my drink everywhere.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

BradWesley2 said:


> The pastor had no knowledge, until it came to light. The would travel to a motel far away from their hometown. They would even bring food and drinks to the rooms.
> 
> I guess it gives new meaning to a church pot luck dinner!


Wow and then he had to replace half his choir immeidately. Someone had a bad week. lol


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> If people were actually following Jesus, this would not be the case, but sorry to say I agree with you. I'm a Christian who has attended church my entire life. People often go to church to feel good about themselves and call themselves Christians without repentance. It is rare to even hear the word "repentance" spoken in many churches these days.
> 
> Some people use the church as a cover for their nefarious activities or they go into a church with the express purpose of using people to their advantage.
> 
> I shouldn't have even started on this... Ugh!


There is also the dynamic that people go to church because they are very broken and looking for redemption but that doesn't really change their broken nature. Then you have people who are total innocents and have no frame of reference for the type of people these other folks are. That leaves them very exposed. That could be who this guy is. He probably couldn't conceive that his wife was this messed up or what she is still capable of. 

Part of the problem is the philosophy of faith, redemption and forgiveness often give people false hope. Should they be forgiven, yeah if they repent. Can people be redeemed? Sure but it's usually a life time process with very slow changes. That makes them very bad choices to be married to, or be put in leadership roles in the church. 

But I can't tell you the number of times I have seen people in the church who were drug addicts or plain crazy that had some kind of life changing experience. This makes them very enthusiastic but enthusiasm doesn't necessarily translate into good leadership or even long term success when it comes to addiction or character issues. Then unwisely they are put into leadership roles, often times because not a lot of people have time for that. Most people are trying to deal with jobs and kids and are just not this dedicated. But it happens all the time and then before you know it the brokenness that they are pretty much white knuckling comes back and blows up the whole church. Or the men who abuse their position but then repent and as the church does they are forgiven and given some other position they have not business ever being in again. So the pattern just repeats over and over. I have a hard time going to church having grown up around stuff like this. 

Anyway end of rant.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I would not be shocked if she had a checkered past and trolled the church for a "nice partner" we have seen that scenario a million times before.


One thing for sure if I was ever dating again I would just give complements to any single women I met, just a continued stream of complements. Having read all this stuff, like this, and the WW's on the boards and stuff, it like that seems to be all a lot of women need. Just over the top complements.

I mean in my day you need to have something going for you, a job, look nice, treat her well. Now just make contact on social media and start with the "Your so hot", over an over. Strange world.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Did he actually stay with her. I haven’t found any proof one way or the other.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

She should be put UNDER the jail.
Female teachers who do this seem
to never go to jail. What happens to the 
students. Some of the students that this
has happened to in the past have future 
problems.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> How her husband could stay after this is beyond me. No kids. Still young. Kick her to the curb.
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> ...


*Not defending her sordid actions, but say for instance that a male teacher counterpart does this same exact thing to a female student, they'll deservedly throw him under the state penitentiary, only after frying his a$$ to a medium-well texture in the state electric chair!

In Texas, she certainly would not be walking away with simply "probated sentences!" Far from it!

As is, just who will pay for the ultimate psychological and sexual trauma placed upon these male students of hers for her lascivious actions toward them? *


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

the greatest part of stories like this? 

if any of the boys she had sex with was under the age of consent, it is by definition rape, since he is not old enough to consent to sex. but if she got pregnant, guess who gets to pay child support for the next two decades...

women can literally abandon their children as infants without consequence. men dont have that option. not even boys who get raped as children.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

as for those asking themselves why any man would stay with a woman like that, i can think of one. 

he has something over her. in marriage today, women have more legal power than the men. in this case, nobody would question him if he divorced her. maybe he is staying with her because he figures that she knows that nobody else would ever take her. 

but of course, that would only make sense if she is now willing to do ANYTHING to keep him happy. that is kinda what happened with akinaura and myself. after she had a drunken one night stand, she was willing to do ANYTHING to keep me happy. anything i asked for was mine. if i decided that she was no longer allowed to wear clothes, she would have burned her clothes and stayed home and went naked. and this is why i am still married to akinaura. she did and still does everything i asked of her. 

if the wife in this story showed him that she were willing to do anything to keep him, he might decide that it is worth keeping her around. 

i have no idea if that is the case with this story. it may not be.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

ABHale said:


> Did he actually stay with her. I haven’t found any proof one way or the other.


This is the age if the internet and quick and fake news.

You almost never hear anything about these stories beyond the salacious details, husbands aren't even mentioned by name at all.

I suspect most stay, once the WW realizes she just torpoed her career and most likely will have to start from scratch. I imagine the BH suddenly becomes the most appealing man ever...and the BH laps it up.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> as for those asking themselves why any man would stay with a woman like that, i can think of one.
> 
> he has something over her. in marriage today, women have more legal power than the men. in this case, nobody would question him if he divorced her. maybe he is staying with her because he figures that she knows that nobody else would ever take her.
> 
> ...


Funny you said this because I just said the same thing. One you would think the BH should walk away but their WW will never teach again and are most likely after court bills and such totally dependant on their husbands.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I can attest to how a woman can act outwardly as if they are a highly moral example to their family, community, church, and in reality be a vile person.

My ex-wife was such a person. After her multiple affairs, including a well-hidden many years' long affair, she had the audacity to say she was sorry for any pain it "might" have caused me but God has forgiven her so no further explanation is due to me, her freakin husband.

She said I was trying to "shame her" because I wanted to know why she behaved as she did, lying, cheating, exposing me to STIs.

Basically, women such as this art teacher, my ex, and all those you know behaving so badly, they pick out people to use for their own selfish wants. They are smart enough to know that they need good cover stories or they can't accomplish what they want out of life.

BTW, I know it is not limited to women, but this is my personal experience with such a woman.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish some foundation would do a study on these things.

Are there similarities in each case in which a principal / school district can identify a situation at risk before it happens?

My first thought is that if you drag single women out to the boonies without any social network, then, yes, they will prey on their studentss, aka, the nearest human beings around,

but this woman was married. So what was different about her?

Not to mention, we don't want any more Pamela Smart scenarios where you have teenage boys who are seduced into committing murder or at least being an accessory to the crime.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> the greatest part of stories like this?
> 
> if any of the boys she had sex with was under the age of consent, it is by definition rape, since he is not old enough to consent to sex. *But if she got pregnant, guess who gets to pay child support for the next two decades...
> 
> women can literally abandon their children as infants without consequence. Men dont have that option. Not even boys who get raped as children.*


*If this is indeed "the law," then I'd have to say that the state legislators apparently have a hell of a lot of work to do in fairly enacting that provision in the penal code!*


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> I wish some foundation would do a study on these things.
> 
> Are there similarities in each case in which a principal / school district can identify a situation at risk before it happens?
> 
> ...


Here life circumstances at the time of her crimes don't seem to fit into a mold of someone who is lonely or isolated. She was/is married and had a community around her.

Maybe she was exposed to pornography at a young age and she was still using porn and it went beyond fantasy.

Maybe she was molested as a child.

I wonder how they could profile someone when they probably couldn't ask these types of questions to determine who is at risk for this type of behavior.

From what the articles said, looking at her social media would give no indication, since it was all about her husband and her.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *If this is indeed "the law," then I'd have to say that the state legislators apparently have a hell of a lot of work to do in fairly enacting that provision in the penal code!*


this is just one case. look at the justification the courts used for forcing him to pay child support... 

basically, they argued that he knew quite well what he was doing, so the fact that it was rape was irrelevant. basically, he wanted it. imagine if it was a 13 year old girl. do you think they would force a female rape victim to give money to her rapist because "she obviously wanted it"?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermesmann_v._Seyer


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> this is just one case. look at the justification the courts used for forcing him to pay child support...
> 
> basically, they argued that he knew quite well what he was doing, so the fact that it was rape was irrelevant. basically, he wanted it. imagine if it was a 13 year old girl. do you think they would force a female rape victim to give money to her rapist because "she obviously wanted it"?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermesmann_v._Seyer


*So what would be inherently wrong with forcing their parents to contribute for it, provided the facts of the case meted that out?*


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *So what would be inherently wrong with forcing their parents to contribute for it, provided the facts of the case meted that out?*


think about what you just said arb. should the parents be forced to pay for their kid getting raped?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> * think about what you just said arb. should the parents be forced to pay for their kid getting raped?*


*... in the rare event that the facts of the case reflected that such a person knowingly wanted it, or even provoked the attack! *


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *... in the rare event that the facts of the case reflected that such a person knowingly wanted it, or even provoked the attack! *


so what is the point of having an age of consent?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> so what is the point of having an age of consent?


*Why put the onus of the responsibility on someone who cannot possibly, either physically or monetarily, support another human being, much less themselves? 

Then accordingly, that responsibility would have to fall on the kids parents!*


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Why put the onus of the responsibility on someone who cannot possibly, either physically or monetarily, support another human being, much less themselves?
> 
> Then accordingly, that responsibility would have to fall on the kids parents!*


cool. so, you are ok with sticking the bill to the parents of rape victims. so, do you also believe that a thirteen year old girl should be forced to have her 34 year old rapists baby? 

i mean, if age of consent goes out the window because, you know, the victim wanted it, then whats wrong with a 30+ year old man duping a 13 year old girl into having sex? and then have the state force her to carry a baby to term? the parents can raise it until she is old enough, so whats the problem? 

there is a word for that. its called RAPE. nobody would stand for holding a girl liable for her rapists actions. but, reverse the genders and everyone(including the court) seems to think its ok. 

double standard much?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> cool. so, you are ok with sticking the bill to the parents of rape victims. so, do you also believe that a thirteen year old girl should be forced to have her 34 year old rapists baby?
> 
> i mean, if age of consent goes out the window because, you know, the victim wanted it, then whats wrong with a 30+ year old man duping a 13 year old girl into having sex? and then have the state force her to carry a baby to term? the parents can raise it until she is old enough, so whats the problem?
> 
> ...


*I understand completely where you're coming from and cannot help playing devils advocate here! 

And there is no argument ~ there is definitely a double standard ~ make no mistake about it!*


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> as for those asking themselves why any man would stay with a woman like that, i can think of one.
> 
> he has something over her. in marriage today, women have more legal power than the men. in this case, nobody would question him if he divorced her. maybe he is staying with her because he figures that she knows that nobody else would ever take her.
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem appealing at all. To each his own.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

michzz said:


> I can attest to how a woman can act outwardly as if they are a highly moral example to their family, community, church, and in reality be a vile person.
> 
> My ex-wife was such a person. After her multiple affairs, including a well-hidden many years' long affair, she had the audacity to say she was sorry for any pain it "might" have caused me but God has forgiven her so no further explanation is due to me, her freakin husband.
> 
> ...


They are female sociopaths.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Sounds like it was either an outwardly-defiant declaration (see aforementioned **** comment) or something inspired by panic. No way to tell by context alone.


It was a very odd thing to say. 

I think it was a "thinking out loud" statement. The wheels in her head began spinning immediately once she realized she was outed. She had to plan how she was going to spin it to her hubby.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> Here life circumstances at the time of her crimes don't seem to fit into a mold of someone who is lonely or isolated. She was/is married and had a community around her.
> 
> Maybe she was exposed to pornography at a young age and she was still using porn and it went beyond fantasy.
> 
> ...


I think what is going to end up happening is you will see states start to instigate minimum age requirements for teachers being hired for work at high schools. 

No more 23 year-old teachers being allowed to teach students only a few years younger than them. I see states requiring a teacher to be 35 old before s/he is eligible to teach H.S. A horny teenage boy is going to be less likely to pursue a 45-year old female teacher as opposed to one in her twenties.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Of course there's a double standard - whether we like it or not.

When I read the part about the teacher thinking one or two of the boys were a lot older than they were, I'm going to assume it was probably because the boys lied to her about their age, hoping to get in on the action.

Just telling it like it is.

Sorry but these boys were probably all high-fiving each other in the locker room and their friends were probably all asking them how _they_ could get in on the action. It's highly highly, highly, HIGHLY doubtful that these boys think they were 'raped' and are rocking back and forth in a corner somewhere, crying and babbling incoherently. It's much more likely they're bragging to literally anyone who'll listen to them.

I dated a guy once who fooled around with his teacher the night of his Junior Prom (he was 16) as she was one of the chaperones that evening. Nothing was ever brought to light about it legally - just a whole LOT of bragging about it with his buddies and being the big stud at school for scoring. He's now 62 and STILL brags about it to this day.

It is what it is.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> It was a very odd thing to say.
> 
> I think it was a "thinking out loud" statement. The wheels in her head began spinning immediately once she realized she was outed. She had to plan how she was going to spin it to her hubby.


If her BH is the "innocent" type he will forgive her multiple APs and think himself noble for doing so. In reality she is an awful person to stake a future on.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

sokillme said:


> There is also the dynamic that people go to church because they are very broken and looking for redemption but that doesn't really change their broken nature. Then you have people who are total innocents and have no frame of reference for the type of people these other folks are. That leaves them very exposed. That could be who this guy is. He probably couldn't conceive that his wife was this messed up or what she is still capable of.
> 
> .


I've seen this dynamic as well. I dont think it is healthy to be too innocent when one is an adult. You need to see situations and people for what they are and not some idealistic view of life. KISAs only exist in fairy tales. A person can be redeemed and forgiven but it does not make them an ideal spouse. If he wasnt into it then I suspect he was an innocent before marriage even a virgin and she reeled him in. This scenario has played out a million times and will play out a million more. I can almost guarantee you she was no virgin before marriage and was perhaps even a party girl who was obviously not done partying.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Of course there's a double standard - whether we like it or not.
> 
> When I read the part about the teacher thinking one or two of the boys were a lot older than they were, I'm going to assume it was probably because the boys lied to her about their age, hoping to get in on the action.
> 
> ...


We had a girls' PE teacher at my H.S. who was just plain nasty. Not bad looking in the face, but she had this weird cellulite from her ankles all the way to her waist. I thought she was gross. Yet several of my buddies were more than happy to take her up on her offer for sex when they turned 18, and she also made a few advances at me (which I turned down post haste). She was not married, maybe 28 -30 years old. From what I knew she never had sex with any students who were under 18.

She liked having sex with young 18 year old boys, and she knew that with their raging hormones few would turn her down. She was right. Many 18 year old boys find the offer of free sex hard to turn down regardless of the woman's age, and she only has to be marginally attractive. There are lots more female perverts out there than we would like to believe.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

sokillme said:


> One thing for sure if I was ever dating again I would just give complements to any single women I met, just a continued stream of complements. Having read all this stuff, like this, and the WW's on the boards and stuff, it like that seems to be all a lot of women need. Just over the top complements.
> 
> I mean in my day you need to have something going for you, a job, look nice, treat her well. Now just make contact on social media and start with the "Your so hot", over an over. Strange world.


I think the cheating wive we see on these boards are a self-selecting group of broken women. They are broken for various reasons but one thing is certain they are not healthy people and as such are prone to awful behavior. We have seen it here and on other message boards. Spouses who cross every boundary of trust and decent behavior signing in to be told what great people they are for not shagging someone who isnt their spouse. They replace one form of attention seeking with another.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> as for those asking themselves why any man would stay with a woman like that, i can think of one.
> 
> he has something over her. in marriage today, women have more legal power than the men. in this case, nobody would question him if he divorced her. maybe he is staying with her because he figures that she knows that nobody else would ever take her.
> 
> ...


She's 26 and has shown herself to have bad judgement and no sense of decency I doubt she will spend the rest of her life making it up to him. In addition he will have the financial burden of being married to a registered sex offender. Where is she going to get a good job? It seems to be at this point she is a drain all around - financial and emotional. While I can see your point he would do well to kick her to the curb before they have any kids or time to build up real assets. Let her take care of herself - she is not worth it.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> We had a girls' PE teacher at my H.S. who was just plain nasty. Not bad looking in the face, but she had this weird cellulite from her ankles all the way to her waist. I thought she was gross. Yet several of my buddies were more than happy to take her up on her offer for sex when they turned 18, and she also made a few advances at me (which I turned down post haste). She was not married, maybe 28 -30 years old. From what I knew she never had sex with any students who were under 18.
> 
> She liked having sex with young 18 year old boys, and she knew that with their raging hormones few would turn her down. She was right. Many 18 year old boys find the offer of free sex hard to turn down regardless of the woman's age, and she only has to be marginally attractive. There are lots more female perverts out there than we would like to believe.


Horny 18 yo boys would seem like prime targets for a predator like that. Did she ever have a normal dating life?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I lost my virginity to a female neighbor when I was 17 going on 18. She was around 35, unmarried, very fit and very attractive. It just sort of happened one day when I pulled her car out of a culvert on one of those rare, slushy, slippery snow days. She invited me in to warm up and dry off and the rest was a teenage boy's fantasy come true. I enjoyed the hell out of it and so did she. I did not feel violated, or raped, or taken advantage of in any way, and I did not get the sense this was something she did a lot (if ever). In fact most of my friends were unaware of her existence, so she had no bad reputation around town.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Horny 18 yo boys would seem like prime targets for a predator like that. Did she ever have a normal dating life?


Don't know. Never cared to find out any specifics about her. She icked me out, so I steered clear of her.

P.S. Where I grew up, a teenage boy's reputation hinged on how many girls he banged and how sexually active he was. The guys I grew up around were obsessed with sex, and the one-upmanship was staggering. I was a big, strong, tough football player, but I got teased mercilessly because I was 16 and still a virgin. Lots of peer pressure to be an alpha male in those days. I don't know if it is as bad for boys now, but back in the day it was relentless.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

CynthiaDe said:


> This is is a travesty. If this was a male teacher, I expect he would be facing much worse consequences. Oh, this burns me up! She should be thrown in prison!


I am not going to defend this predator, but I will offer some possible mitigation, especially with regard to sentencing. 

In many cases, sentencing is largely dependent on the input of the complainant. You're going to have a hard time getting 18 year old boys to complain about having sex. 

As for the one being "underage," the article doesn't state what they meant by that. The other three were all 18, so it would make sense that the fourth was at least close to 18. The age of consent in Arkansas is 16, so unless the "underage" person was 15 or younger, there can be no rape involved. If the individual was that young, the fact that all the others were of legal age would lend some credibility to her claim that she thought the fourth was also of age. Sex offenders rarely wander from their most common MO. Again, not justification here, but potential mitigation, specifically with regard to sentencing.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I am not going to defend this predator, but I will offer some possible mitigation, especially with regard to sentencing.
> 
> In many cases, sentencing is largely dependent on the input of the complainant. You're going to have a hard time getting 18 year old boys to complain about having sex.
> 
> As for the one being "underage," the article doesn't state what they meant by that. The other three were all 18, so it would make sense that the fourth was at least close to 18. The age of consent in Arkansas is 16, so unless the "underage" person was 15 or younger, there can be no rape involved. If the individual was that young, the fact that all the others were of legal age would lend some credibility to her claim that she thought the fourth was also of age. Sex offenders rarely wander from their most common MO. Again, not justification here, but potential mitigation, specifically with regard to sentencing.


Good post. I'm not sure what exactly she was charged wiht but she was facing jail time. Being a registered sex offender tells me it was a serious enough crime. Her future is shot. Her fault.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I am not going to defend this predator, but I will offer some possible mitigation, especially with regard to sentencing.
> 
> In many cases, sentencing is largely dependent on the input of the complainant. You're going to have a hard time getting 18 year old boys to complain about having sex.
> 
> As for the one being "underage," the article doesn't state what they meant by that. The other three were all 18, so it would make sense that the fourth was at least close to 18. The age of consent in Arkansas is 16, so unless the "underage" person was 15 or younger, there can be no rape involved. If the individual was that young, the fact that all the others were of legal age would lend some credibility to her claim that she thought the fourth was also of age. Sex offenders rarely wander from their most common MO. Again, not justification here, but potential mitigation, specifically with regard to sentencing.


I agree. Having sex with her 18 year old students was deplorable and most likely against school policy, but it was not rape. She offered and they willingly accepted. The fact that she got such a lenient sentence tells me this youngest boy wasn't all that young.

I do think she should have her teaching license permanently revoked, but I'm not so sure she needs to have her entire future decimated by having to register as a sex offender. It would depend on that youngest boy's age.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I agree. Having sex with her 18 year old students was deplorable and most likely against school policy, but it was not rape. She offered and they willingly accepted. The fact that she got such a lenient sentence tells me this youngest boy wasn't all that young.
> 
> I do think she should have her teaching license permanently revoked, but I'm not so sure she needs to have her entire future decimated by having to register as a sex offender. It would depend on that youngest boy's age.


I really dont have any sympathy for her future being ruined. I have no idea how her husband can stay with her though after such a public humiliation. I think she banged them in her home and I can only guess it must have been in their bed. When your spouse takes their lover into your home that is the ultimate disrespect. Sheesh. How do you live with them after that?


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I agree. Having sex with her 18 year old students was deplorable and most likely against school policy, but it was not rape. She offered and they willingly accepted. The fact that she got such a lenient sentence tells me this youngest boy wasn't all that young.
> 
> I do think she should have her teaching license permanently revoked, but I'm not so sure she needs to have her entire future decimated by having to register as a sex offender. It would depend on that youngest boy's age.


I've got a good friend who's now ex had sex with one of her students, he was only 15 and all she got was a couple years probation and had to register as a sex offender. As a registered offender your teaching credentials are ended so that career is no longer an option. 

My friend, the husband wanted her to get the harshest sentence and pleaded with the da to go for the throat as well as the boys parents. The da gave probation for the guilty plea to save the embarrassment of a full blown trial. 

He filed for divorce the day after he found out.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I really dont have any sympathy for her future being ruined.


I agree. She knew what she was doing was wrong. She knew there could be serious consequences, yet she did it anyway. She gets whatever is coming to her.

I hope her husband doesn't get foolish advice that he should reconcile with her. Unfortunately churches often seem to get confused about what forgiveness is and usually expects people to forgive, reconcile, and forget rather than actually holding people accountable and following through with consequences.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

honcho said:


> I've got a good friend who's now ex had sex with one of her students, he was only 15 and all she got was a couple years probation and had to register as a sex offender. As a registered offender your teaching credentials are ended so that career is no longer an option.
> 
> My friend, the husband wanted her to get the harshest sentence and pleaded with the da to go for the throat as well as the boys parents. The da gave probation for the guilty plea to save the embarrassment of a full blown trial.
> 
> He filed for divorce the day after he found out.


Has she been able to find work? It seems like being married to a registered sex offender would also be a financial drain.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> I agree. She knew what she was doing was wrong. She knew there could be serious consequences, yet she did it anyway. She gets whatever is coming to her.
> 
> I hope her husband doesn't get foolish advice that he should reconcile with her. Unfortunately churches often seem to get confused about what forgiveness is and usually expects people to forgive, reconcile, and forget rather than actually holding people accountable and following through with consequences.


Her BH needs to find himself and not be swayed by a minister or any church members IMO. He does not need to sacrifice his happiness for her. He can forgive her in the Christian sense but he doesnt need to have kids and stake his future on her. Here is the sick thing I have no doubt another KISA will come along and scoop her up. SMH.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Good post. I'm not sure what exactly she was charged wiht but she was facing jail time. *Being a registered sex offender tells me it was a serious enough crime.* Her future is shot. Her fault.


I read about a 10 y.o. girl who pulled down a boy's pants on the playground and had to register, even though the boy said he thought it wasn't sexual. She eventually got them to take it off, but it took years.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/03/14/when-kids-are-accused-of-sex-crimes

I really don't try to figure out why some couples stay together, it seems like a waste of energy.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Has she been able to find work? It seems like being married to a registered sex offender would also be a financial drain.


Yes she found work. He had a prenup in place so his assets were protected.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

honcho said:


> Yes she found work. He had a prenup in place so his assets were protected.


Let me guess she also found another foolish KISA to take her in?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Truthseeker1 said:


> She's 26 and has shown herself to have bad judgement and no sense of decency I doubt she will spend the rest of her life making it up to him. In addition he will have the financial burden of being married to a registered sex offender. Where is she going to get a good job? It seems to be at this point she is a drain all around - financial and emotional. While I can see your point he would do well to kick her to the curb before they have any kids or time to build up real assets. Let her take care of herself - she is not worth it.


I've read that schools hire people with shady backgrounds all the time. Of course, if lawmakers are going to continue to treat teachers like dirt, then pretty soon, dirt will be all that's available.

Oklahoma teachers are striking. I heard on the news some other states will be striking soon as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I agree. Having sex with her 18 year old students was deplorable and most likely against school policy, but it was not rape. She offered and they willingly accepted. The fact that she got such a lenient sentence tells me this youngest boy wasn't all that young.
> 
> I do think she should have her teaching license permanently revoked, but I'm not so sure she needs to have her entire future decimated by having to register as a sex offender. It would depend on that youngest boy's age.


*Trust me! No bonafide school district in its right mind would ever want to hire a teacher who has had sex with any student, consensual or not!

And if perchance she gets pregnant through such an act, the full maternity costs should be borne by the worthless hussy, and with the child being put up for adoption upon birth! *


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Let me guess she also found another foolish KISA to take her in?


As far as I know she hasnt. That's not going to be that easy for her unless she goes for a much older guy. I'm sure every state has different laws but here because her crime was with a minor as part of the sex offender registry she cant be around minors, she can't live within a 1000 feet of a school, things like that. Shes only allowed supervised visitation with her own kids right now. 

Guys around her age are going to have kids most likely.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

honcho said:


> As far as I know she hasnt. That's not going to be that easy for her unless she goes for a much older guy. I'm sure every state has different laws but here because her crime was with a minor as part of the sex offender registry she cant be around minors, she can't live within a 1000 feet of a school, things like that. Shes only allowed supervised visitation with her own kids right now.
> 
> Guys around her age are going to have kids most likely.


Wow. Her life must suck. 










Did she reallythink she'd get away with it?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

honcho said:


> I've got a good friend who's now ex had sex with one of her students, he was only 15 and all she got was a couple years probation and had to register as a sex offender. As a registered offender your teaching credentials are ended so that career is no longer an option.
> 
> My friend, the husband wanted her to get the harshest sentence and pleaded with the da to go for the throat as well as the boys parents. The da gave probation for the guilty plea to save the embarrassment of a full blown trial.
> 
> *He filed for divorce the day after he found out.*


*Good for him!

Had I been the DA, I would have personally tried the case and would not have even blinked if the defense came to the well wanting to plea-bargain!

As the chief prosecutor, I would have simply made it the longest and most embarrassing trial in jurisprudence history! 

All for her prurient enjoyment and squirming pleasure!*


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Good for him!
> 
> Had I been the DA, I would have personally tried the case and would not have even blinked if the defense came to the well wanting to plea-bargain!
> 
> ...


Hopefully her husband finds his way back to a normal life because its not happening with her.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

I am a semi-retired teacher and coach. When I was in college in the 60's, even then an old guy teaching student relationships warned us:

"Your students are like cute little pigs. You may want to pick them up and cuddle them, but be warned: You pick them up and they start squealing, here comes Mama!!" :surprise:


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> I am a semi-retired teacher and coach. When I was in college in the 60's, even then an old guy teaching student relationships warned us:
> 
> "Your students are like cute little pigs. You may want to pick them up and cuddle them, but be warned: You pick them up and they start squealing, here comes Mama!!" :surprise:


None of this stuff is a new trend, it's been going on for a long time in schools. Now it's just getting press, in the past it just got covered up


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

honcho said:


> None of this stuff is a new trend, it's been going on for a long time in schools. Now it's just getting press, in the past it just got covered up


*And usually by a handful of self-serving school administrators or superintendents who absolutely didn't want to be faced with the embarrassment nor the possible fallout from such a situation!

They were more atune to dealing with evading the embarrassment or ridicule at most any cost, much rather than dealing with the rule of law!

Legislators had to write more exacting legislation into the state penal codes in order to effectively deal with such flippant administrative shenanigans and coverups! *


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

honcho said:


> None of this stuff is a new trend, it's been going on for a long time in schools. Now it's just getting press, in the past it just got covered up


Agreed. It's hard to cover things up now. although if her Bh stays with her and they stay in Arkansas he will have a lot to deal with. I'm sure she will be quites bible verses 24/7 now. SMH..


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

As'laDain said:


> but if she got pregnant, guess who gets to pay child support for the next two decades...


More than likely the husband.


----------

